# schmied und gold verdienen



## ernamischke (17. Juni 2009)

hi, alle zusammen

hab en rüssischmied und könnte einen tip gebrauchen mit welchen rezepten ich das meiste gold verdienen kann    also welche rezepte am besten gehen.  bin lvl  68    und skill 450   also kann mir nicht überall ruf erarbeiten

danke an euch und an alle die mir bis jetzt geholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ernamischke


----------



## Mr_Richfield (17. Juni 2009)

so blöd das klingt, aber ich verdien mich als schmied (skill 415) dumm und dämlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ruten, das kobalt- & saronitset bringen da schon ein wenig im AH, nur um mal ein paar sachen zu nennen. du kannst auch das billige zeug entzaubern lassen und die mats verkaufen. das addon enchantrix ist da gold wert.
natürlich ist das server & fraktionsabhängig, aber ich brauch keine tollen epic rezepte wo ich am ende mehr für die mats bezahle.


----------



## Natar (19. Juni 2009)

Ja, die verschiedenen ruten (heissen sie noch so? zu lange her) bringen im vergleich zum materialpreis wirklich sehr viel. Dauert eine Weile bis man sie loswird aber gutes erlös/aufwand verhältniss.

Ich weiss nicht genau was du mit deiner Frage meinst. 
Also gut TG geben eigentlich nur rezepte welche noch wenige haben (u.a. ulduar bis vor ein paar tagen). Ansonsten kein wirklicher ertrag aus meiner sicht möglich


----------



## HolyyPala (30. Juni 2009)

Jop sachen herstellen und Dissen lassen man verdient eine menge, die epics ab 440 werden eig. auch ganz gut verkauft.
Ich mache es so mats im AH kaufen ( Ich habe kein Bergbau) oder das nehmen was man noch hat je nach dem und dann wider verkaufne daran verdiene ich teilweise pro Teil 250-400g also muss ich keine daylis mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estartu (30. Dezember 2009)

Schmieden lohnt sich doch schon lang ned mehr oder? Man bekommt doch für eine handvoll Marken sehr viel bessere Items. früher konnte man  ja mit einer Spezialisierung noch nette Rüstungen oder Waffen herstellen die ein haufen Matz benötigten aber diese dinger waren dann schon einzigartig und von den werten her vergleichbar mit den Raiditems. Einige sachen zum selber bauen waren aufwändiger als ein paar mal bei nem raid bei zu sein und dropluck zu haben. sowas wünsch ich mir wieder au wenn ne waffe schmieden 3 monate dauert und ich für die Matz durch alle inis rennen muss  :/

greetz esta


----------



## Tephis (30. Dezember 2009)

Zum Einen ist der Beitrag schon alt...

  zum anderen hat sich aber dennoch nicht (viel) verändert, dass man mit  ein wenig Aktivität im AH eine Menge Gold mit Standard-Kram machen  kann. Kobalt- und Saronitrüstungen für die Nachzügler, Gürtelschnallen  für jedermann und die Plattenitems ab Level 200 + Titanstahlzerstörer  gehen auch immer mal wieder mal.

  Man wird damit nicht reich über Nacht, aber in Summe hab ich mir damit  schnelles Flugreiten, Kaltwetterflug und Dualskillung finanziert. Neben  den Dingen die einen ohnehin immer wieder Gold kosten (Verzauberungen +  Edelsteine).

  Wenn du aber danach fragst ob sich Schmieden Item-technisch noch für  einen selbst lohnt - wohl eher nicht. Aber die Boni durch Handschuh-  und Armschienensockel sind dann immer noch gleichwertig zu den Boni  anderer Berufe.


----------

